# Best car gps



## whchunter (Sep 13, 2010)

I just reviewed some of the past posts on this topic but they were dated and you know how electronics change quickly ... so I'm wondering which one NOW is the best. I want to know about those that are still on the market and that aren't antiquated. If you know of a good cheap place to buy throw that information out there too.......thanks


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 14, 2010)

Buy a garmin that was/is last years model saves you tons of $ and does the same thing as the new model.


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got a Garmin 255W, so far it is very good, and I only paid $109 for the unit.  Would recommend this for performance so far and price.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree to go with Garmin.  They seem to have the best stuff out there and the most current maps.  The nice thing is a lot of times if you get a slightly older model Garmin lets you download the latest maps and you can load them up.  

They make traveling a breeze!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 22, 2010)

For the money, the Garmin 255W is a great gps and accurate, I picked this one because I don't need the bells and whistles like bluetooth and mp3 on my gps.


----------



## ryano (Sep 22, 2010)

Another vote for the Garmin 255W. There are much fancier Garmins but it works great. Just make sure you get the "W" model though!  That is the widescreen.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I got a Nuvi by Garmin and its great.  Easy to use, lots of features.  It was gift so I am not sure of the cost but it has helped me out a lot and it does just about anything I ask it to do.


----------



## aewhite (Sep 22, 2010)

I also have a garmin and even if it is last yr. model you still have 30 or 60 days from the time the gps acquires satillite signal for the first time to get a free map update from garmin. So just make sure you get one that has not been used and brought back.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2010)

I have always had garmin until last year, Buy.com had a "great deal" on a large screen Tom Tom.  The Tom Tom is in the trash and I am back to garmin.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 23, 2010)

Save even more by getting a refurbished unit. A "Class A" refurb is like new and usually can save 50% or more.

I've had good luck finding deals on Buy.com.

Also check Newegg, CDW and Tigerdirect.


----------



## Citiboy287 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have had both over the last 5 years , Both about the same, they app get outdated around here with all the new developments and road extensions, NOTHING like driving and they show you on a blank field   Highway 441 is a perfect example up north   But anyway they are so cheap now it really dont make a difference if your doing major trips ---- BUT A BIG WORD OF CAUTION ---- dont leave them on the windshield in the hot sun , it frys the touch screen


----------

